# Talk over LAN



## Jonah999 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have a small LAN consisting of 6 laptops. This is not connected to the internet. My question is can I set up a communications link to enable us to talk conference style over this network?

In case you havent guessed, I am a complete begginer at networking.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.newfreedownloads.com/Business/Miscellaneous/LAN-Voice-Chat.html


----------



## Jonah999 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help. That looks to be what I need.

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help, let us know if it works for you, always looking for feedback on the suggestions. :smile:


----------

